# WIKI Titles



## indyadmin1974 (May 25, 2010)

It seems that WIKI titles do not like all caps.

For instance, I created a WSM wiki today and the title is Wsm.

Definitely not the end of the world, but we use a lot of acronyms on this board that should be wikified and many of them are in caps.

TBS EVOO CBP just to name a few.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 25, 2010)

indyadmin1974 said:


> It seems that WIKI titles do not like all caps.
> 
> For instance, I created a WSM wiki today and the title is Wsm.
> 
> ...


I will see if there is a way to get past this and report back.. thank you for pointing this out.


----------

